# Forum > MMO > Elder Scrolls Online > Elder Scrolls Online Bots and Programs > [Hack] ESO Framework - Teleport Gather Hack

## corererr

Features: 

 autoloot retrieve dead character dont teleport to nodes where other players are choose what to gather gather Teleport normal Teleport
What does it do and how to use:

You can port to the next node and gather it automatically.
At the moment it works only if your elder scrolls window is focused.
He will check for a dead character every minute and if you are dead he will resurrect you.

Pricing:

Donate any amount of money if you like my work. But you dont have to.

I will constantly update and add new stuff to it.
Add me in Skype to get the latest information or if you need help: samantthhaa.asd

How to get it?

( 1. )

2. Contact me in Skype with your ownedcore Username; (You dont have to donate, but if you have just tell me your paypal address, too, please.)

3. I will send you the files.


How to install it?

1. Install the ESO Framework from here

2. Put the _TeleportGatherHack.lua_ file from my Lua folder into the Lua folder from the ESO Framework.

3. Start Game inject Framework and load the Script. Its pretty self-explained when you see it.

4. Activate: Teleport Gather, autoloot and the nodes you want to gather.

5. Start my tool and grab some popcorn to watch.

6. Profit.

----------


## kevino02

cant see any script or download so ;=)?

----------


## tsincaat

> cant see any script or download so ;=)?


so I guess you won't be using it then.

----------


## corererr

I have edited my post to make clear where to click to get the file.

----------


## ANOM

Anyone worked out if you can just 'hide' the GUI. /quit closes it then another instance will not open again with the same ESO Client

----------


## corererr

Why not press F12 to hide?

----------


## lostsk8r

Great work

----------


## ANOM

Thats perfect thank you Corererr

----------


## HI5

Awesome work, +10 rep




> Full *automatic* gather teleport hack will come at the next weekend. But it will be only released to a few people.


+1 rep as a bribe *wink* *wink*

----------


## Santos.

Works great, can you help me how to make it so I'll only port to Jute?

----------


## gsavage

+3 Rep.. Great Script

----------


## Tum

+rep. Great script

----------


## betterfuture

Really fantastic script, bravo

----------


## Atross

Does still work with the new update ?

----------


## betterfuture

> Does still work with the new update ?


Nope they fixed it

----------


## JuJuBoSc

It still work.

Btw, working on coord teleporter :

----------


## betterfuture

> It still work.
> 
> Btw, working on coord teleporter :


Ill look why mine no longer works then, all works but to auto gather

----------


## ranfield

+rep for you

----------


## corererr

I will update it soon.

----------


## staticwolf

+rep, great job.

----------


## corererr

updated thread.

----------


## ranfield

I downloaded it yesterday and today it stopped working. You changed it so you have to donate right? Btw the link you provided to donate is in german.

----------


## corererr

> I downloaded it yesterday and today it stopped working.





> You changed it so you have to donate right?




I changed the donate to english. Thanks for the info. If you can read, then you would know you dont have to donate.

----------


## bywarlord

msvcrp100.dll missing  :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## ranfield

" If you can read, then you would know you dont have to donate"

Seriously, that was a bit harsh for don't you think? 

I read this "Donate any amount of money if you like my work. But you dont have to."

and three lines down i read this: 

"How to get:

1. Donate

2. Contact me in Skype with your ownedcore Username and if you have donated; Your paypal address.

3. I will send you the files."


I wasn't being a smart-ass in my post, but apparently you are in yours. 

Great job btw.

----------


## silencry

Honestly you don't have to use it then he did say "2. Contact me in Skype with your ownedcore Username *and if you have donated*; Your paypal address." seems simple enough and needless to say you want to use his hack but going to criticize what he says probably not a great idea and it's good to put thing's like that in so that way we dont have every tom dick and harry using this hack causing it to get patched that much sooner

----------


## corererr

i will change that part.

i meant if you have donated, just give me your paypal mail and ownedcore username, so i can give you some premium shit.
if you dont have donated, just give me your ownedcore username.


There is a bug, in the script. I will fix it.

hotfix for now: he will gather after he tried it 10+- times with an error, but then it flows. just be patience.

edit: im afk for 30 minutes.

----------


## ranfield

Thanks for that, and I look forward to your future releases

----------


## IeUz

Nice work mate, keep it coming, will def. donate for your effort!

----------


## corererr

for the guy who is msvcp100.dll missing.
here is the file;

https://www.dropbox.com/s/avkr46j5tn95rbt/msvcp100.dll

----------


## TydusGaming

Contacting now!  :Smile:

----------


## falyeyevd

> for the guy who is msvcp100.dll missing.
> here is the file;
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/avkr46j5tn95rbt/msvcp100.dll


Don't DL random dlls. That dll is part of Visual C++ 2013 Redistribuable x86. Even if you have a 64bit system you need the x86 software.


EDIT:

Here is the link for the download.
http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/downl....aspx?id=40784

----------


## silencry

This is detected confirmed by employee of ESO

----------


## wischy

> This is detected confirmed by employee of ESO


True, got banned. But thats obvious.

----------


## jpveiga10

some scripter, please make a motif farm bot? just get a good place to farm them. make the profile, reset instance by relogging and loop. pretty simple and extremely useful

----------


## Nevin221

Works as intended! Thank you  :Smile:

----------


## TydusGaming

So is this detected now or what? Anyone else get banned the past day or so from using this?

----------


## corererr

It is detected. Lost some accounts, but could recover them all. Im looking forward to a bot or a other teleport hack.

----------


## Strhess

I'm trying to incorporate the auto loot into the tools script... Any help from someone who has the auto loot working?

----------


## CryptoCombat

> I'm trying to incorporate the auto loot into the tools script... Any help from someone who has the auto loot working?




```
-- Init the variables up top, rename YourScript to your script name or w/e...
YourScript = {};
YourScript.checkLoot = nil;


function FrameworkTools:Callback_OnFrame()
-- Inside your existing CallBack_OnFrame
-- Your code and stuff up here...
-- You're in your loop and you've got your object you care about in the unit variable...
unit:interact();
YourScript.checkLoot = true;
-- End of your loop
-- Outside of the loop, inside of your CallBack_OnFrame
if Loot.IsLooting() and YourScript.checkLoot then
    Loot.LootAll();
    YourScript.checkLoot = nil;
end


end  -- end of CallBack_OnFrame function
```

If you want, put the loot conditional ABOVE the loop through nearby units and then use an ELSE to keep it from moving/scanning if checkLoot is true and you haven't looted yet.

----------


## Kriogenic

couldn't find your skype information so I have sent a PM. I hope this is still working. Regardless of Ban.

----------


## Strhess

Does anyone have this script and can tell me if it is working or not? The OP is not replying to any skype messages anymore it seems

----------


## corererr

> Does anyone have this script and can tell me if it is working or not? The OP is not replying to any skype messages anymore it seems





> It is detected.



10charsandsoon

----------


## Juicey

How do I download it  :Smile: ) I donated a dollar as well

----------


## emgi55

~~ delete this post please

----------

